

Dohop mines its database to show you cheap flights from your nearest airport - dohop1
http://www.dohop.com/away

======
slater
It's a shame the results interface doesn't let me view more than three results
on iPhone :(

~~~
dohop1
We are working on a mobile version, but we hear it looks great on an iPad.

